# Curtis 1238 AC controller do nota works



## DiegoVilla (Mar 13, 2018)

I buy a convertion ev kit, when i conected the controller,it was a short circuit and the controller never worked, i need yo know what can i do and if it's posible to Fix or detect the failure thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DiegoVilla said:


> I buy a convertion ev kit, when i conected the controller,it was a short circuit and the controller never worked, i need yo know what can i do and if it's posible to Fix or detect the failure thanks


Hi Diego,

I suggest that you return it to the dealer for warranty claim, repair or replacement. In the mean time please tell us how you determine it was "short circuit".

Regards,

major


----------



## DiegoVilla (Mar 13, 2018)

I can't send it yo the dealer, the warranty expired i had the.proyect stand by 2 years, also i'm from chile it's a problem send the controller to usa, when i conected the battery wires the computer = sparks from B -, i need orientation ti try yo Fix the controller in my country if it's possible.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DiegoVilla said:


> I can't send it yo the dealer, the warranty expired i had the.proyect stand by 2 years, also i'm from chile it's a problem send the controller to usa, when i conected the battery wires the computer = sparks from B -, i need orientation ti try yo Fix the controller in my country if it's possible.


Language or translation is imperfect but if you're saying a spark connecting battery to B- on the Curtis controller, that could be normal if you didn't go through the proper start up sequence allowing a precharge of the controller capacitors. A single event (spark) may not have damaged the Curtis. I suggest that you read and follow the manual exactly. If there is a problem, an error code should appear.

major


----------



## DiegoVilla (Mar 13, 2018)

Problem solved, thanks


----------

